# فكرة عمل شاشات اللمس How do touch screens



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (27 مارس 2011)

فكرة عمل شاشات اللمس How do touch screens​



شاشات اللمس أو ما يعرف بالـ Touch Screen وهي عبارة عن طبقة شفافة تغطي شاشة العرض في الجوالات أو الحاسبات اللوحية ، تقوم بالتحسس لحركات اليد وللكتابة عليها بواسطة قلم خاص.

يوجد نوعين رئيسيين من شاشات اللمس وهما:

شاشات اللمس المقاومة: وتعتمد على تغير المقاومة الكهربائية للنقطة الملموسة من الشاشة مما يتسبب بمرور تيار كهربائي يعبر عن النقطة الملموسة. من أهم حسناتها امكانية الكتابة عليها بواسطة القلم أما سيئتها الرئيسية فهي أنها تمتص جوالي 25% من الضوء المنبعث من الشاشة الأصلية مما يسبب خفوت إضائتها كما أن مبدأ عملها لا يدعم ميزة اللمس المتعدد

شاشات اللمس السعوية: وهو النوع الأحدث من شاشات اللمس، وتعتمد على فرق الكمون بين سطح الشاشة ورأس اصبع المستخدم لتوليد التيار الكهربائي المعبر عن مكان الإصبع على الشاشة، مستفيدةً من الشحنات الكهربائية التي يحملها جسم الإنسان. من أهم إيجابياتها دعمها للمس المتعدد وامتصاصها لـ 10% فقط من ضوء الشاشة الأصلية مما يزيد بشكل كبير في وضوحها. لكن وبسبب اعتمادها على الشحنات المحمولة في جسم الإنسان فإنها لا تقبل التعامل معها من خلال الأقلام


----------



## جابرنورعلى (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (28 مارس 2011)

واياك شكرا على المشاركة اخي جابر


----------



## comm engineer (28 مارس 2011)

شكراا علي المعلومه 
جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (28 مارس 2011)

واياك مهندس نقطة مشتركة


----------



## جابرنورعلى (28 مارس 2011)

:mohndsen2:mohndsen2 جزاك اللة خيرا :mohndsen2:mohndsen2


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المشاركة اخي


----------



## hldk (29 مارس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (31 مارس 2011)

ترقبو الجديد انشاء الله بيكون في موضوع موسع عن شاشات المس بس انا اطبعة الان ادعولي الله بتوفيق والسداد الله يخليكم


----------



## محمدالقبالي (1 أبريل 2011)

عمرمحمداحمدسالم قال:


> فكرة عمل شاشات اللمس How do touch screens​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اخي الكريم مشكور على الموضوع الرائع ولكن اظن انك مقصر في الموضوع

شاشات اللمس تقسم الى ثلاثة انواع وهي:


Resistive
Capacitive
Surface acoustic wave
النوع الاول والثاني كما ذكرت والنوع الثالث وهو الافضل.

On the monitor of a *surface acoustic wave system*, two *transducers* (one receiving and one sending) are placed along the x and y axes of the monitor's glass plate. Also placed on the glass are *reflectors* -- they reflect an electrical signal sent from one transducer to the other. The receiving transducer is able to tell if the wave has been disturbed by a touch event at any instant, and can locate it accordingly. The wave setup has no metallic layers on the screen, allowing for 100-percent light throughput and perfect image clarity. This makes the surface acoustic wave system best for displaying detailed graphics (both other systems have significant degradation in clarity 
​


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (1 أبريل 2011)

i say that on my post list
thanks mohamde


----------

